
Peter Thiel’s Embrace of Trump Has Silicon Valley Squirming - guylepage3
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/21/technology/peter-thiels-embrace-of-trump-has-silicon-valley-squirming.html
======
pitt1980
"people here pride themselves on a kind of militant open-mindedness. It is the
kind of place that will severely punish any deviations from accepted schools
of thought"

interesting phrase

